# Anyone else or anyone who has had assited hatching with FETS ?



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi Im just wondering if anyone is considering or has had assited hatching with FETS?  As last time we went for our consultation they put that as an option, better chances for frozen embryos Ive read?? Hmm im in limbo wether we should or not   We are 90% sure we will but I just need some opinions 

Thankyou much!!

Vicky xxx


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

Well I had assisted hatching this time round and it worked for me! I didn't have it with my last FET and that failed, but that's not to say that had anything to do with it.

Good luck!
Lx


----------



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi girls,
I had assisted hatching yesterday. The embryologist said that the shell of the emryos looked a bit thick after thawing my embies and said it would be better to "help them"   . Talk to your embryolgist about it.
Besos


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Vicky

I had assisted hatching with fet and got a bfp. My previous cycle was also fet but without assisted hatching and that time we got a bfn. We will never know for sure whether it was the assisted hatching that made the difference but if I had another frozen cycle in the future I would definately request assisted hatching again.

Wishing you all the luck in the world

love
Helen
xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Thanks girls for you replys   Think Im going to go with it.  Congrats to you girls too! Jogues sending you +ive vibes!

Vicky xx


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Vicky,

I had 6 FETs in 2005 for baby #2.  The first 5 had no AH and I finally got my BFP on the 6th transfer with AH.  So I would say go for it!

Good Luck,

Cinderella


----------

